# I've Had H1N1



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry that I haven't been around much the past couple of weeks, but I've been out with the H1N1 flu. I'm a little better and I'm back at work, but still not feeling all that well.

I'm trying to get caught up with posts.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 16 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830386


> Sorry that I haven't been around much the past couple of weeks, but I've been out with the H1N1 flu. I'm a little better and I'm back at work, but still not feeling all that well.
> 
> I'm trying to get caught up with posts.[/B]


Yowza! You poor thing! So early in the season, too! If you have a chance tell us all the details. I am so nervous about this for my kids...please take it easy and get as much rest as you can!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral, Lynn!!! And you didn't have anyone around to help you at home either? You poor thing, is it going around your office?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It's tough being sick. I am sorry to hear that you are not feeling 100%...feel better.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yikes Lynn. So sorry to hear you have been sick w/that terrible flu. Hope you continue to feel better and get healthy! :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no,Lynn hope you feel 100% soon. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, Lynn.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope u feel better asap!! 
but i'm curious... (well kinda scared to get it) ..what type of symptoms did u get? is it way worse than the normal flu we are used to getting? Sorry if its personal questions... its ok if u rather not answer... just feel better


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Sep 16 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830405


> I hope u feel better asap!!
> but i'm curious... (well kinda scared to get it) ..what type of symptoms did u get? is it way worse than the normal flu we are used to getting? Sorry if its personal questions... its ok if u rather not answer... just feel better [/B]


First -- it really wasn't that bad. Certainly not like it's been portrayed on the news. 

It started on the Friday before Labor Day (9/4/09) with a sore throat and a headache (but no cold like symptoms -- no stuffy nose, congestion, etc.)

By Saturday I had really bad body aches and chills and the headache remained. Most of all, it felt as if I couldn't breath -- like I had a huge weight sitting on my chest. 

By Monday I was running a fever of 102. Because Monday was a holiday, I waited to see my own doctor on Tuesday and at that time my temp was 101. I had already spent the weekend in bed sleeping round the clock and remained in bed on Tuesday. 

On Wednesday I was feeling a lot better and returned to work. By Friday (9/11/09), however, I was worse and mostly was still aching and had trouble breathing. Spend the weekend in bed and returned to my doctor on Monday. They had done a blood test on Tuesday (9/8/09) and confirmed I had the H1N1 virus on Friday morning. It sure took time to get the confirmation. 

When I was at the doctors this past Monday (9/14/09) my temp was at 100. The doctor told me that I must treat it as with any other type of flu. Liquids and rest, but that if my breathing became more labored, I would need to go to the hospital.

Here are the facts about this virus:

1. Symptoms are similar to other flus but you have more trouble breathing as this is primarily a respitory virus.
2. You usually start feeling better and then you get worse again.
3. It is supposedly less contagious than the regular flu (only about 10% of those exposed get the virus).
4. You are supposedly no longer contagious after your temp has been normal for 24 hours.
5. There are 2 antiviral drugs that your doctor can prescribe, but if you don't get them within the 1st 48 hours of catching the virus, they are useless.
6. Unlike other flus, the H1N1 is NOT seasonal.

Biggest difference with this and a normal flu is the difficulty in breathing, however, I haven't had any congestion, but I'm still coughing a lot. It just feels that I'm gasping for breath a lot of the time.

We have several people at my office that have similar symptoms but have not been tested for the virus.

We also have one person (male - around 40 -- in great shape) who was hopitalized with this. He has now been off work for almost a month and is on oxygen and may end up being on oxygen for the rest of his life. He was in ICU for about 2 weeks. He had a very severe case and, luckily, I had a mild case.

Hope this addresses some of the questions. I really didn't know much about the H1N1 until I got it. THEN I researched it (after the fact). :bysmilie:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Feel better soon! I guess the bright side is it's done and over with and you don't have to fear getting it later in the season like the rest of us!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you get meds for it Lynn? ........or did you just "tuff" it out? I am so glad you are over it! Yes, I would like to know the symptoms also. Dr. Oz said that when you are over it and start to feel better, if you start with a cough and feel bad again, get to the emergency room immediately. Some people develop something in their lungs but this does not happen to many people. One good thing about having it is you have built up some immunity to it. The reason it is spreading is no one has any immunity to this........they say maybe some of the older baby boomers have because of some kind of flu in the past that is present in this H1N1 virus. So glad you are back with us!!!!

Sorry, I was typing this as you posted your response........Thanks!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

A study came out this week saying that they now think it's contageous for a lot longer after the fever is gone--they said more like when the coughing is all gone.

The respiratory symptoms scare me! Again, i worry about my kids...

The CDC says that almost 50% of cases are people under age 25 and only 6.something% ages 25-45. And similar % for seniors (where the rest that makes up 100% is, i'm not sure). So it truly is primarily hitting the young crowd.

So glad you are ok!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! How scary! I am so glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh you poor thing Lynn. I'm so glad you are feeling better. Thanks for the symptoms and info on this flu. You just don't seem to be able to catch a break these days. You definitely need a guardian angel.
[attachment=56830:Angels_W...50692592.gif]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no! Lynn I am so sorry that you caught this virus.....and home alone, that is no fun. I hope you are back on your feet soon.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i am glad you are feeling better because i know how you feel, I have been at home since sunday with the piggy flu, doctor told me not to leave the house until one day after my fever broke, been on tamiflu since monday

QUOTE


> It started on the Friday before Labor Day (9/4/09) with a sore throat and a headache (but no cold like symptoms -- no stuffy nose, congestion, etc.)
> 
> By Saturday I had really bad body aches and chills and the headache remained. Most of all, it felt as if I couldn't breath -- like I had a huge weight sitting on my chest.[/B]


exactly how mine started, sore throat and a headache, the scary thing was the shortness of breath, i literally thought i would have to call 911 a couple of times , i told the doc it felt like my lungs were full of water :blink: 

its not fun, glad your on the road to recovery :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Get 100% well soon, Lynn and Joe! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Sep 16 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830439


> i am glad you are feeling better because i know how you feel, I have been at home since sunday with the piggy flu, doctor told me not to leave the house until one day after my fever broke, been on tamiflu since monday
> 
> QUOTE





> It started on the Friday before Labor Day (9/4/09) with a sore throat and a headache (but no cold like symptoms -- no stuffy nose, congestion, etc.)
> 
> By Saturday I had really bad body aches and chills and the headache remained. Most of all, it felt as if I couldn't breath -- like I had a huge weight sitting on my chest.[/B]


exactly how mine started, sore throat and a headache, the scary thing was the shortness of breath, i literally thought i would have to call 911 a couple of times , i told the doc it felt like my lungs were full of water :blink: 

its not fun, glad your on the road to recovery :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, Joe -- not you too. :bysmilie: I got the tamaflu too late for it to help me at all. The breathing is most scary as you feel like you're gasping to take your LAST BREATH. 

I'm still having a lot of trouble breathing.

Being at home alone was bad except that I have wonderful friends that were willing to help. And, of course, I had a couple of GREAT white furbutt nurses.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I am so glad you are feeling better. :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry you had that nasty old Flu,but I'm glad you're ok now. I was sick a few weeks ago with what I thought was the most awful chest cold or the most severe case of bronchitis I'd ever had in my life. I had babysat for a friends 8 yr old son,who was sick when he arrived. That night he cried & complained of not being able to breath good. By the time she picked him up 2 days later he was feeling much better though. But I was getting sick by then. I ran a low grade fever for a couple of days,had some chills & ached all over. Had very little upper resperatory congestion, but my chest congestion was terrible,I felt like I couldn't breath & just walking across the room made me so winded I thought I would collapse sometimes. I was sick for a good 2 weeks & coughed & coughed & coughed. I did go to the doctor a few days into it,but he didn't test me for the flu. Reading about your & Joes symptoms makes me wonder if I also had the H1N1 Flu. 2 weeks after I finally got over it, dh got sick with the exact same symtoms. He usually just keeps on truckin with a cold, but this virus got him down too & he also had the coughing & breathing problem. I've been scared to death I will catch the H1N1 flu & it's all too possible I may have already had it & just didn't know it. :shocked: Sure wish I had asked for a blood test.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad your feeling better :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are saying now that it is contagious longer than they though......it is not when temperture goes down but in the cough that outlast everything.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32845926/ns/health-swine_flu

I had posted this earlier...........


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Lynn I am so sorry that you have been so sick. I hope this finds you feeling much better now. I know it must have been frightening at times, especially beings you are by yourself like I am. This is one of the reasons I hate being alone. Hopefully Jerry will be able to come home soon to you and you can be there for one another. I hope you continue to feel better.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So sorry everyone has been sick and hope you all have recovered. Wash,wash,wash, your hands with soap and water. :hugging:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you've been so sick, I hope you're feeling all better soon :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i am so glad you're feeling better!! *hugs*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Gosh Lynn.... and you too Joe!! please do take care of yourselves and don't push yourselves even if you start to feel better. The danger of having lung problems can be very serious!

Even though my husband and I are in the 'older' age group therefore at lower risk ( well me anyway)... but hubby with COPD and diabetes.... it scres the daylights out of me should he get this. Even a common cold seems always to go into a bronchial infection so this flu with the risk to the lungs is very scarey.

I've already started getting the 'supplies' on hand.... though we usually have most here anyway I've bought a bit 'extra'. I've told hubby to ask the Pulmonary Dr if he should have a prescription for anti-viral on hand as a just in case since it should be given within 24/48 hrs of symptoms.

hgere's some info:
http://www.cdc.gov/h1n1flu/qa.htm


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lynn I'm glad you're feeling better now...sorry you didn't get tamiflu.

DD had it too about 2 weeks ago. Thank goodness she got tamiflu and was feeling better after the 2nd day of treatment however I chose to keep her home from school the remainder of the week because she had a cough and sniffles/


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Lynn - I'm so sorry you've been sick - you too, Joe, and Sue! Hope you're all feeling 100% fine SOONER than ASAP!! :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's so scary and I'm happy to hear you had a mild case. I hope you're 100% in no time!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad you are feeling better. Hang in there. We missed hearing from ya.

Tina


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear you've been ill. I'm glad to hear, though, that you are feeling better!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad you are feeling a little better!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Glad you are getting better! I am so scared of getting the flu! I got my regular flu shot today.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How awful Lynn. I am glad you are on the mend!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

How awful! I'm glad your starting to feel better.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Almost unbelievable. . .
Thank you so much for sharing this with the rest of us.
I have asthma and caught the 'regular' flu in Dec, 1999.
YIKES! Never again, if I can help it.
My 'regular' flu shot is scheduled for this afternoon.
Hopefully, I will be able to get the H1N1 shot as soon as they become available.

Blessings to you Lynn & Joe, and to all others who may have struggled with this. I hope that you all come out on the other side healthy, happy, and with no long-lasting effects. PLEASE!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

So sorry you have been sick but glad you are feeling better!! :hugging:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow... thanx u for the details of your symptoms... I now understand a lot better what its like... i keep reading about all types of symptoms and i just didnt understand. :huh: 

Glad your feeling better... and I hope for the best for your co-worker... it sounds like it affects every person differently.


----------

